# Okay, I'm Ready



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone!!!

I was reading the Yellowstone forums and it sold me on going there this summer. Just booked our reservations at Madison Bridge. Does anyone have any information on that campground? When i called the reservation desk, I just got recommendations from the rep who helped me. I didn't know much about the whole park and we are just now making our reservations for July 28th to July 5th. I had to go with what was available. Anyway, I am soooo ready to go and am looking forward to our first long haul in our trailer.







Anyway, any help or info would be wonderful.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Where is madison Bridge?

We went to Yellowstone last year and were at Fishing Bridge in the park, full hookups. if this is where you are try to get an 'outside loop' Don't know what else to call it. We were in G and across from us was a wooded area. Saw wildlife in and out of the woods.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If you booked the fishing bridge, I would be afraid from what I have heard about it









Did you try getting a site at the Yellowstone KOA?? A number of Outbackers are staying there this summer and that would definitely be my choice as well...


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

actually, it lists as Madison on the campground list on the Yellowstone website. I have heard about Grant Village, Fishing Bridgridge, and then this was recommended by the reservations desk. I don't know anything more, but I really can't find much information or pictures.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on taking the Yellowstone plunge. We're also first timers heading there this summer too. Our munchkins are super hyped about it and looking forward to seeing all the critters









Best of luck to you. We will be at the Yellowstone KOA which is a very nice private campground at the west entrance to the park. Good luck!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...guess I need to pay more attention to Outbackers.com







.....I googled/researched/reviewed on other sites till I was blue in the face for recommended sites within Fishing Bridge! Naturally I ended up back at Outbackers.com!!!

We're confirmed in the G Loop July 9-12 on our way back from Mt. Rushmore....with our eyes wide open







. I did find some pictures on the net and it looks acceptable. We stayed at Grizzly RV 2 years ago (VERY nice), but wanted something IN the park on the East side this time.

Thanks for the info!


----------

